# Probleme mit der 64Bit installations CD

## Minischatten

Huhu,

habe bis vor kurzem noch die 32Bit Version von Gentoo benutzt. Da ich aber am Montag oder Dienstag meine zwei zusätzlichen 2GB Ramriegel erwarte muss ein 64Bit System her. Ansonsten bringen mir ja die 8GB nichts. Und da gerade Wochenende ist und ich sowieso nichts zu tun habe, wollte ich schonmal damit loslegen. 

Hab nun zuerst mal die 2008 Beta versucht. Die läßt sich bei mir allerdings nicht booten. Egal wie ich ich versuche ich komme nicht über Grub hinaus. Danach hab ich nur noch ein schwarzes Bild vor mir. Also hab ich mir die 2007 minimal CD gesaugt. Komischerweise bekomme ich da das Netzwerk einfach nichts zum laufen. Mit der 32Bit Version geht das allerdings ohne probleme. Da reicht ein "net-setup eth0" Es Handelt sich um ein Marvel Chip genau Bezeichnung weiss ich allerdings gerade nicht. Ich nutze das sky2 Modul für die Netzwerkkarte. Geht unter 32Bit wunderbar. Aber wieso tut es das nicht auch in der 64Bit Version?

Ein "net-setup eth0" zeigt mir zumindest mal die Netzwerkkarte an. Dann gehe ich auf DHCP erkennung und die Karte bekommt keine IP zugewiesen. Ein dhcpcd eth0 bringt mich auch nicht weiter. Das endet nur damit das er am ende sagt das der DHCP Server nicht Antwortet. Manuelle configuration funktioniert auch nicht. Das endet dann immer mit "unknow host"

Nur wie gesagt ich hab hier die 2007 minimal CD in 32 Bit liegen. Dort geht beides ohne Probleme. Ich kann es per DHCP machen oder auch manuell.

Aber wieso geht das bei der 2007 minimal CD mit 64 Bit nicht.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen =)

----------

## ixo

Ich habe auch gerade meinen Rechner von 32 auf 64 Bit umgestellt. Mit der 32 Bit Version hatte ich (die 2007er) erhebliche Probleme mit den Treibern, jetzt habe ich eine Kubuntu 8.04 Beta genommen - überhaupt keine Probleme.

Die Installation ist damit m.E. viel einfacher, da man mehrere xterms und einen Browser aufmachen kann - das ist einfach komfortabler als nur die Console. Die Kubuntu habe ich genommen, weil ich mir sowieso 'mal kde4 ansehen wollte und sie sehr neu ist (also neue Treiber enthält).

Vielleicht hilft's ja weiter (auch wenn's nicht die reine Gentoo Lehre ist)   :Wink: 

Gruss ixo.

----------

## Minischatten

Die Idee mit einer anderen Live CD kam mir gestern Nacht auch schon. Hab das mit einer LFS CD Versucht. Browser und so brauch ich nicht wirklich. Für die Installation reicht mir erstmal die Konsole. Leider komme ich mit der LFS CD auch nicht ans Ziel. Da scheitert es dann am Punkt wo man das ganze chrooten tut. Ich bekomme da nach ein "chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" immer nur eine Fehlermeldung das eine Datei fehlerhaft ist. Dachte zuerst das es vielleicht daran lag das ich UTF8 ausgewählt hatte beim booten und hab das ganze dann nochmal mit iso-irgendwas versucht. Leider der gleiche Fehler.

Ich werd es dann wohl auch mal mit der Kubuntu Live CD versuchen vllt. hilft das ja.

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn deine Boot-CD 32bit ist und das stage3 für 64bit gedacht ist kannst du kein chroot machen da die bash die auf der HD liegt (nach dem entpacken) dann 64bit ist.

Und es lassen sich keine 64bit Programme in einer 32bit umgebung starten.

Du musst unbedingt darauf achten das deine Boot-CD auch 64bit ist sonst scheiterst du jedesmal am chroot.

----------

## Minischatten

So nun bin ich völlig Ratlos. Hab irgendwie keine Live CD von Kubuntu gefunden und extra installieren wollte ich es nun auch nicht. Hab mir also grml besorgt. Nur komischerweise tut es das Netzwerk da auch nicht. Zwar findet er die Netzwerkkarte beim booten und Meldet auch schön dass das einrichten per DHCP erfolgreich war, die Karte ist danach auch da und hat auch eine IP Adresse. Sogar die die dieser Rechner hier immer im Netzwerk bekommt nur dummerweise geht trotzdem nichts. Webseiten mit Links gehen nicht. Heisst dann nur Host nicht gefunden. Das Pingen von anderen Rechnern im Netzwerk geht auch nicht. Gleiche Meldung. Ein Ping von ein anderen Rechner im Netzwerk auf diesen hier geht auch nicht. Host nicht gefunden. Manuelles einrichten ändert daran nichts. Ein versuch das ganze nochmal mit "netcardconfig" (so hieß das teil bei grml glaub ich) erneut einzurichten brachte auch kein Ergebniss. Kann zwar dhcp auswählen bekomme dann aber keine IP.

Hab es dann noch mit einer Debian netinstall CD versucht. Scheiterte dummerweise auch daran das er das Netzwerk nicht einrichten konnte. Ich versteh das irgendwie nicht. Wieso tut es die 32Bit Version von allen möglichen an Distros aber nicht die 64Bit Version. Immerhin erkennt er die Netzwerkkarte und ladet auch das richtige Modul  

@schmidicom

Ja danke hab es erst garnicht gemerkt das ich die 32Bit Version drin hatte zum booten.

----------

## schmidicom

Mach doch mal mit der install-cd von gentoo ein:

```
lspci
```

und poste das Ergebnis, das sollte etwas genauer zeigen was für eine Netzwerkkarte das ist.

Ausserdem würde ich dir mal anraten eine zweite Netzwerkkarte einzubauen falls du eine hast. Ich habe ein bischen gegoogelt und eine menge Foren gefunden in denen andere das selbe Problem haben wie du. Alle hatten so ein Marvel teil drin und brachten es mit nem 64bit System nicht zum laufen sowohl auf Linux als auch auf Windows.

Kann ja sein das dieses Marvel Teil bei einem 64bit System Probleme macht was bei einem Onboard chip zwar nicht passieren dürfte aber ganz und gar ausschlissen würd ichs nicht. Hab schon merkwürdigeres erlebt als sowas.   :Wink: 

----------

## ixo

@Minischatten:

Also habe die kubuntu-kde4-8.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso genommen (weil ich sie sowieso hatte um 'mal kde4 auszuprobieren). Man findet sie z.B. hier (etwas weiter unten).

Gruss, ixo.

(Ich habe die für meinen Sohnemann installiert, da Gentoo für ihn zum Herumspielen etwas zu kompliziert ist und von der Installation dann Gentoo installiert. man kann die CD aber z.B. auch als Rescue System verwenden.)

----------

## bell

@Minischatten, 

Kann dein Rechner 64-Bit? Was hast Du für eine CPU?

Den Zusätzlichen Ram kannst Du auch mit 32-Bit nutzen.  Einfach im Kernel folgendes aktivieren:

```
  │ CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G:                                                      │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Select this if you have a 32-bit processor and more than 4              │  

  │ gigabytes of physical RAM.                                              │  

  │                                                                         │  

  │ Symbol: HIGHMEM64G [=y]                                                 │  

 
```

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe zur Installation einmal die 64bit-iso von ArchLinux benutzt.

Damit konnte ich gentoo64 installieren.

ABER: Wenn ich nun gentoo neu booten will,

kommt von meinem grub (von einer anderen Linux-Distribution)

eine Fehlermeldung:

Error 2: Bad file or directory type.

Seltsam ist nur, dass ich mit der ArchLinux-CD gentoo auch direkt

booten kann.

Das ist schon etwas.

Ich wüsste nur gern, ob ich einfach selbst eine Boot-CD

hinbekomme, mit der ich den kernel von gentoo booten kann.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit?

Danke im voraus für Tipps.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Minischatten

Huhu,

ähm ich hab ein C2D E8400. Hab das ganze jetzt aber auch endlich hinbekommen. Mit der 64Bit Live CD von LFS ging es dann. Nun kämpfe ich erstmal mit der Live CVS Version von entrance rum irgendwie will die nicht so wie ich will *g*

----------

